# نسبة التخفيض بين الجير بوكس والكرونة



## eng haytham (14 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين والاعضاء ذو الخبرة العلمية والعملية الاجابة على سؤالى هذا وهو يتعلق بكيفية حساب نسبة التخفيض بين الجير بوكس والكرونة او بشكل اخر اذا اردت التعديل فى الجير بوكس الخاص بسيارة ما بتغيرة باخر اكبر فى العزم والغيارات (السرعة ) واردت حساب ذلك لمعرفة هل تستطيع الكرونة التوافق مع التعديل ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او العكس اذا اردت استبدال الكرونة باخرى فما هى العلاقات التى تمكنى من توفيق السرعات مع بعضها حتى لا احدث ضرر بمجموعة الدفرنس ولا الموتور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:15:


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (14 أغسطس 2009)

كرونة!!!!!!!
ايش يعني


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2009)

مش فاهم يعنى اية كرونة

هو سؤالك:::
انت عايز تغير او تزود سرعة العربية بتغيير اقطار التروس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شوف السيارة اصلا بتبقى مصممة لتتحمل عزم معين و تعطيك سرعة معينة

و السرعات دى بتبقى قياسية يعنى انت مش هتقدر تزود عن السرعات دى نهائيا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الفاضل 
الكرونة = Final Drive = Differential
وهي تقوم بعدة وظائف منها تخفيض السرعة لزيادة العزم ، وتصميمها يتوقف علي تصميم السيارة بوجه عام وكذلك تصميم المحرك ، وتختلف نسب التخفيض التى تقوم بها هذه المجموعة الخلفية من سيارة الي أخري ففي بعض السيارات تصل نسبة تخفيضها :
(2-4:1 ) وفي أحيان اخري تصل الي ( 3.5-6 :1)، (7:1) ، وفي السيارات الثقيلة تصل الي (10:1)
فهي تختلف بحسب التصميم كما تري .
وكلما زادت نسبة التخفيض قل ما يسمي ب (عمق المخاضة) وهي المسافة بين أدنى نقطة في جسم السيارة وبين الارض ، وذلك لان زيادة التخفيض تقتضي تكبير الترس المنقاد( Ring Gear) في نوع (straight bevel gear).
هذا في عُجالة ، وارجو ان تكون عُجالة مفيدة .
​


----------



## eng haytham (17 أغسطس 2009)

اريد مزيد من التوضيح والسؤال مش صعب والموضوع اللى بتكلم فية مش مبهوم لمهندسى السيارات او من يتطرق للمجال


----------



## eng haytham (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبة للاخ اللى بيسئل عن كلمة كرونة دى الى بينقل من خللها الحركة لاكسات العجلات الخلفية بمعنى انها الرابط اللى بينقل الحركة من عمود الكردان الى الاكسات والاسم الشائع ليها كلمة كرونة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 أغسطس 2009)

> رجو من السادة المشرفين والاعضاء ذو الخبرة العلمية والعملية الاجابة على سؤالى هذا وهو يتعلق بكيفية حساب نسبة التخفيض بين الجير بوكس والكرونة او بشكل اخر اذا اردت التعديل فى الجير بوكس الخاص بسيارة ما بتغيرة باخر اكبر فى العزم والغيارات (السرعة ) واردت حساب ذلك لمعرفة هل تستطيع الكرونة التوافق مع التعديل ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او العكس اذا اردت استبدال الكرونة باخرى فما هى العلاقات التى تمكنى من توفيق السرعات مع بعضها حتى لا احدث ضرر بمجموعة الدفرنس ولا الموتور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:15:


أخي الفاضل 
ما فهمته من سؤالك أنك تريد عمل تغيرات في صندوق التروس ومجموعة التروس الخلفية بغرض زيادة السرعة .
وهذ يعني أنك ستستبدل صندوق تروسك بآخر يسمح بسرعات أعلي مما لديك ، وتستستبدل (الكرونة) بأخري نسبة تخفيضها أقل من الاولي .واليك التالي :
1- لا يؤثر تغيير صندوق التروس أو (الكرونة ) علي المحرك ، ولا يعود عليه بأى ضرر ، ذلك أنهم يستلمون سرعة وعزم المحرك ويقومون بالتصرف فيه .
2 - سيكون الفرق بين صندوق تروس وآخر - في مسألة زيادة السرعة وليس التسارع- في وحدة ( Overdrive )
3 - سيكون عليك تركيب (كرونة ) تقوم بأقل قدر من التخفيض ، فتكسب سرعة علي حساب العزم .
4 - المحذور الوحيد الذي يتبدى لي الآن خاص بعمود (الكردان) اذ أنه يجب الا تزيد سرعته الحرجة عن 60% لأعلي سرعة للمحرك ، هذا في حالة تغيير المحرك بآخر ( أكبر أو تيربو).
5 - كذلك يجب اعادة حساب العزم التصميمي لعمود (الكردان) حتي تضمن احتماله للعزوم الجديدة .
ارجو أن اكون قد وفقت في الاجابة عن بعض استفساراتك .وألا يكون قد فاتني شيئ.


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2010)

أجوبة مفيدة من الأخ عاطف الأسم الأفضل من السابق 
إن نسبة الرفع أو التخفيض في الكرونة لها إيجابيات وسلبيات مثلا عند محاولة زيادة السرعة 
تضعف فعالية السيارة عند الصعود وتزيد سرعتها في الطرق السوية 
وعند وجود الطرق الصعبة يؤدي ذلك إلى تلف الكرونة سريعا 
وأقول الأفضل تركيب وتبديل الكرونة الأصل على السيارة


----------



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير 
شكرا من القلب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم سمير 
وبارك الله فيك علي فوائدك العلمية .

الاخ الكريم safety113
شكرا علي مرورك وايجابيتك في التعليق ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng haytham (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر لك اخ عاطف وارجو مازيد من التواصل لاهمية الموضوع وحتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## وائل البحراوى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## magd131 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------

